# Whats your best MOD???



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

Well mine is the clutch springs..i just got them in 30mins ago.and WOWWWW the bike is completely different! almond wit red is perfect!!!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

everything in my sig has been the best i noticed improvement with each one i put on


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

i think there is a thread kicking around here with everyone's opinions


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

terminator's and 4 ish inch lift .. i dunno maybe snorkles , when i get a muzzy pro or big gun exhuast , hopefully it will be the teryx beavel gear swap that will be happening after mudstock...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

BigBruteSteve said:


> Well mine is the clutch springs..i just got them in 30mins ago.and WOWWWW the bike is completely different! almond wit red is perfect!!!


Told ya you'd like em.... 

*While my bike was running right lmao!..... I'd have to say my modded motor is my favorite, it would talk the talk & walk the walk :bigok:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I knew you would like the springs...just as filthy ******* said...best set up for those tires.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

muzzy exhaust has been my best mod, geez i love the sound.........


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

The best mod I have put on mine would be the mud it was way to clean to have that much power:rockn:


----------



## Jaybird750 (Jan 21, 2009)

Snorks and Rad Relocate


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

manual 4wd!:rock-on:


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

MIMB decal


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

My powder coated racks. Keeps me from getting on the wrong bike after a few cold ones in the dark...
Just kidding, the Muzzy 4 sho !!!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

HIDs as of now. Bike has plenty of power and takes me where I wanna go......now its just a tad bit brighter at night. :bigok:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i have 3 and they all go hand in hand....tires and clutching to get me where i want to go and stereo for the motivation to put the brute where it is going even when it shouldnt be there


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

tires and clutching as well, although none have been bad


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i will say my worst mod honestly was the swamp series....i spent alot of money on it and time trying to seal it, and all i got was wear on my tools and not hardly any power difference and now i got the utility and yes i know it is a slip on too but i noticed a world of difference and got way more bottom end back and went together perfect fit. o and did i say i woulda saved over 150 bucks too....


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

my steering stabilizer and Rox handlebar set up


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Steering stabilizer ??? Explain what kind etc


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

my 31s and my clutching. bt been gne to work for 75 days and gt a whole pile of parts at the house that i gta add to it when i get hme so it mite change


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I would have to say my MSD and clutching made a huge difference.


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

Dayco XTX belt and clutch springs


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

03dsglightning said:


> Steering stabilizer ??? Explain what kind etc


+1....

Need info!


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

fstang24 said:


> muzzy exhaust has been my best mod, geez i love the sound.........


went out to crosby today, and my buddy wanted to ride my brute, i was like sure take it for a spin as i stood there watching him closely and praying too the lord he dont mess anything up, couldnt help but admire how **** good that muzzy sounds, i almost peed in my pants, i insisted he keep riding it so i can hear the exhaust, gotta love that muzzy!!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

WOLVERINE said:


> +1....
> 
> Need info!


Thom has a Gibson Stabilizer which is probably the best stick-type there is and I have a Precesion Pro which is the best rotary type stabilizer. Hands-down the best mod for control and handling there is. I'll never take it off.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

My newly installed FOR SALE sign!.... LOL... seriously though, my Dynatek CDI was the best because the difference was incredible and instant.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

5" Twisted Custom ATVs Lift....


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

so hard pick but my newest the racked rad gets an A from me went mudding all day memorial weekend and never got hot.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

racked rad. for me too!!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

MIMB Stickers FTW!!! :rockn:

seriously though, Snorks/clutch springs/tires... without them, you can't go anywhere!


----------



## subforeman (Jan 2, 2010)

relocated radiator, HIDs


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Happy with all the mods I done so far......best based on cost/performance would be home made crossover intake.....cost virtualy nothing and good performance gain.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Would hafta be the 'Laws...Laws FTW


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

forgot to say my 5 horsepower skull valve stem caps!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

fstang24 said:


> went out to crosby today, and my buddy wanted to ride my brute, i was like sure take it for a spin as i stood there watching him closely and praying too the lord he dont mess anything up, couldnt help but admire how **** good that muzzy sounds, i almost peed in my pants, i insisted he keep riding it so i can hear the exhaust, gotta love that muzzy!!!!




im the same way now..i put on my muzzy yesterday..now i tell my little brother to ride it alot..i love hearing it roar


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

BigBruteSteve said:


> im the same way now..i put on my muzzy yesterday..now i tell my little brother to ride it alot..i love hearing it roar


That the one Jeremy had?


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> That the one Jeremy had?


yea that one..i bought that and his stereo system.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

depending on your riding style the tires. without them you go nowhere.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Well as of tonight I would have to say my new front brake pads because my 5 year old son helped me a lot !! But ya the CDI would be the best for power and then the MINB snorkels.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

03dsglightning said:


> Steering stabilizer ??? Explain what kind etc


Sorry jusy saw this again. I am running a Gibson that is made for a Yamaha YZF 450 Fits perfect Check ebay 159.00. Guys over on Brute Central running Precision Stabilizers at a much higher cost but better unit. All I can say is it improves steeering and eliminates kick back on the brutes. I would never go back to not having one. I did a write up over there on install do a search.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Here you go
http://www.brutecentral.com/forums/brute-chassis-electrical/10925-stabilizer-installation.html


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Thom said:


> Sorry jusy saw this again. I am running a Gibson that is made for a Yamaha YZF 450 Fits perfect Check ebay 159.00. Guys over on Brute Central running Precision Stabilizers at a much higher cost but better unit. All I can say is it improves steeering and eliminates kick back on the
> brutes. I would never go back to not having one. I did a write up over there on install do a search.


Is it still easy to turn in the holes ???


----------

